# Offline Ubuntu Package Center



## CadCrazy (Nov 18, 2007)

Hello Friends
After seeing many guys without internet access @ home asking for offline packages for ubuntu, i decided to create this thread where we can share offline packages. 

You can also request for packages not listed here.



> *How To Install* : These instructions are for installation of .deb packages.Copy all your downloaded packages to a folder say "software" on desktop or anywhere you find it suitable. Now launch terminal ( Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal) and type
> *
> cd /home/cadcrazy/Desktop/software
> sudo dpkg -i *.deb*
> ...


Here is list :
*
Graphics Driver :*



> *NVIDIA :* Download latest nvidia linux driver from  *www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html
> Here is the step by step how to install nvidia driver
> 
> 1) *Backup your graphics config file* -> (i.e. Xorg.conf file) to restore it later if anything goes wrong
> ...


*Audio/Video :*


> *Gstreamer* : Many applications in Ubuntu use the GStreamer open source multimedia framework including Totem and Rhythmbox to play proprietary audio/video files
> 
> Homepage: *gstreamer.freedesktop.org/documentation/plugins.html
> *
> ...





> *VLC* : VLC is the VideoLAN project's media player. It plays MPEG, MPEG2, MPEG4, DivX, MOV, WMV, QuickTime, mp3, Ogg/Vorbis files, DVDs, VCDs, and multimedia streams from various network sources.
> 
> Homepage: *www.videolan.org/vlc/
> *
> ...





> *Exaile* : Exaile is a media player aiming to be similar to KDE's Amarok, but for GTK+. It incorporates many of the cool things from Amarok (and other media players) like automatic fetching of album art, handling of large libraries, lyrics fetching, artist/album information via the wikipedia, last.fm support, optional iPod support (assuming you have python-gpod installed).
> 
> Homepage: *www.exaile.org/
> *
> ...






> *SMplayer+DeVeDe* : SMPlayer intends to be a complete front-end for MPlayer, from basic features like playing videos, DVDs, and VCDs to more advanced  features like support for MPlayer filters and more.
> DeVeDe is a program to create video DVDs and CDs (VCD, sVCD or CVD), suitables for home players, from any number of video files, in any of the formats supported by Mplayer. The big advantage over other utilites is that it only needs *Mplayer*, *Mencoder*, *DVDAuthor*, *VCDImager* and *MKisofs* (well, and Python, PyGTK and PyGlade), so its dependencies are really small.
> 
> Homepage: *smplayer.sourceforge.net/Homepage: *www.rastersoft.com/programas/devede.html
> ...





> *Win32codec* : Extra codec for Mplayer to play video files
> 
> Homepage:
> *
> ...





> *Audacity* : Audacity is free, open source software for recording and editing sounds. It is available for Mac OS X, Microsoft Windows, GNU/Linux, and other operating systems. Learn more about Audacity... Also check our Wiki and Forum for more information.
> 
> Homepage: *audacity.sourceforge.net/
> *
> ...





> *Amarok* :
> 
> *32 bit download links* :
> Ubuntu 8.04 : NA
> ...


* 
*


> *Avidemux* :
> 
> *32 bit download links* :
> Ubuntu 8.04 : NA
> ...


*CD/DVD Burning :*


> *K3b* : K3b is a GUI frontend to the CD recording programs cdrdao and cdrecord. Its aim is to provide a very user friendly interface to all the tasks that come with cd recording. It can be used to copy CDs and burn audio CDs (from wav, mp3 or ogg vorbis files), data CDs and DVDs, mixed-mode CDs (CD-Extra support), VCDs (1.1, 2.0 and SVCD), ISO files (Joliet/Rockridge and El Torito support), eMovix CDs
> 
> Homepage : *www.k3b.org*
> 
> ...





> *GnomeBaker* : Gnomebaker is an easy to use CD/DVD burner. Its current features includes Data and audio CD burning, Multisession CDs, DVD formating, DVD data disk burning, On-the-fly data CD burning, Cue bin data CD writing
> 
> Homepage : *sourceforge.net/projects/gnomebaker*
> 
> ...


*Cad/Design :*



> *Blender :* Blender needs no introduction.Blender is an integrated 3d suite for modelling, animation, rendering,post-production, interactive creation and playback (games).
> 
> Homepage: *blender.org/
> 
> ...





> *Inkscape :*  An Open Source vector graphics editor, with capabilities similar to Illustrator, CorelDraw, or Xara X, using the W3C standard Scalable Vector Graphics (SVG) file format.
> 
> Homepage: *www.inkscape.org/
> 
> ...





> *Scribus :* Scribus is an open-source program that brings award-winning professional page layout to Linux/Unix, MacOS X, OS/2 and Windows desktops with a combination of "press-ready" output and new approaches to page layout. Underneath the modern and user friendly interface, Scribus supports professional publishing features, such as CMYK color, separations, ICC color management and versatile PDF creation.
> 
> Homepage: *www.scribus.net
> 
> ...



 *Gaming :*



> *Wine :* While Wine is usually thought of as a Microsoft Windows emulator, the Wine developers would prefer that users thought of Wine as a Windows compatibility layer for Linux. Wine does not require MS Windows, but it can use native system dll files in place of its own if they are available.
> 
> Homepage: *www.winehq.org/
> 
> *32 bit download links* :





> Ubuntu 8.04 : Wine 1.1.5
> Ubuntu 8.10 : Wine 1.0.1(stable) ,  Wine 1.1.14(developement) *(New)*
> * 64 bit download links* : NA





> *Games* : Various Papular Tux Games
> *
> 32 bit download links* :
> *Ubuntu 8.04 :*
> ...


*Desktop :*


> *Compizconfig Setting Manager* : Compiz is enabled in Hardy by default but to tweak its settings you need compizconfig-settings-manager.
> 
> Homepage: www.compiz-fusion.org
> 
> ...





> *Customization* : First of all read Ubuntu Customization Guide By Dark Star and here are all offline packages required for customization
> 
> *32 bit download links* :
> 
> ...


*Virtualization :*



> *VirtualBox :* VirtualBox is a family of powerful x86 virtualization products for enterprise as well as home use. Not only is VirtualBox an extremely feature rich, high performance product for enterprise customers, it is also the only professional solution that is freely available as Open Source Software under the terms of the GNU General Public License (GPL).
> 
> Homepage: *www.virtualbox.org/
> 
> ...


*
**Programming :*



> *Eclipse :*
> 
> Homepage:
> 
> ...





> *Netbeans :*
> 
> Homepage:
> 
> ...





> *Geany :*
> 
> Homepage:
> 
> ...





> *Scite :*
> 
> Homepage:
> 
> ...





> *OpenJDK :*
> 
> Homepage:
> 
> ...


*Others :*



> *Wammu :*  Wammu is mobile phone manager running on Linux, Windows and possibly other platforms, where Gammu and wxPython works. The communication is made by Gammu library.
> 
> Homepage: *wammu.eu/
> 
> ...





> *Utilities :* Some Useful utilities like unrar and p7zip to enable fileroller open rar & zip archives
> 
> *32 bit download links* :
> Ubuntu 8.04 : Unrar 3.7.8 , P7zip 4.57
> ...


Will Keep on adding ----------------


----------



## kalpik (Nov 18, 2007)

Great idea!


----------



## FilledVoid (Nov 18, 2007)

I think you might want to include whether its the 32 bit one or 64 bit one also ? Im not sure if this actually matter. But If im correct my repos only shows 64 bit applications?


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 18, 2007)

good thread.


----------



## sachin_kothari (Nov 18, 2007)

exactly what i needed.
thanks.


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Nov 18, 2007)

Good move highly appreciable


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Nov 18, 2007)

Wonderful initiative


----------



## CadCrazy (Nov 19, 2007)

Thank you  *kalpik, Cool G5, Kenshin, saurabh kakkar *and* cool_techie_tvm*



			
				exx_2000 said:
			
		

> I think you might want to include whether its the 32 bit one or 64 bit one also ? Im not sure if this actually matter. But If im correct my repos only shows 64 bit applications?


Thanks for the suggestion (included)



			
				sachin_kothari said:
			
		

> exactly what i needed.
> thanks.


You are welcome


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks for the idea!


----------



## ray|raven (Nov 19, 2007)

Wonderful Concept.
I Request the mods to make it a Sticky.

Regards,
ray


----------



## FilledVoid (Nov 19, 2007)

My packages (Please note I'm from Kerala) 

Ubuntu AMD 64 BIt Gutsy Gibbon 

Wine - 31.7 MB
IcedTea (Java) - 28.5 MB
Flash - 20.7 MB (ia32-libs2.1)
Amarok
XMMS
Wammu
Virtualbox
Cairoclock
GDekslets
Tvtime
BrutalChess
AptOnCd
XChat
Avant WIndow Navigator (AWN)

Some more but I really dont know what the files are for.


----------



## adi007 (Nov 19, 2007)

thanks a ton cadcrazy.Will download once i go to internet cafe.
This should be sticky....
But i want to ask whether  APT-ON-CD has any sort of dependencies...


----------



## CadCrazy (Nov 19, 2007)

adi007 said:
			
		

> thanks a ton cadcrazy.Will download once i go to internet cafe.
> This should be sticky....


 Welcome



			
				adi007 said:
			
		

> But i want to ask whether  APT-ON-CD has any sort of dependencies...


No


----------



## adi007 (Nov 19, 2007)

Can these be done to other distros


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 19, 2007)

No, all the dependencies are core type and are thus installed by default on a fresh Ubuntu install itself.


```
Depends: python2.5, python-central (>= 0.5.8), python (>= 2.5), python (< 2.6), libgnomevfs2-0, genisoimage | mkisofs, apt-utils, synaptic (>= 0.57.7), python-gnome2, python-apt, python-glade2, python-dbus, lsb-release, gksu, python-gtk2, gnome-icon-theme
```



			
				adi007 said:
			
		

> Can these be done to other distros


 No, just Debian based distros have APT-On-CD. Don't know of a Yum-on-CD or whatever.


----------



## adi007 (Nov 19, 2007)

Can this be done on opensuse 10.1
I think it could be done on kubuntu,edubuntu ,Xubuntu and all debain oriented distros..Am i right


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 19, 2007)

Yeah, only Debian ones have APT directly built into them.


----------



## adi007 (Nov 19, 2007)

Opensuse 10.1 is able to install .deb packages .So can i use it on OpenSuse 10.1??
By the way is opensuse a debian oriented distro....


----------



## praka123 (Nov 19, 2007)

yes.fedora has an offline installer developed by indians.i think the name is OPYUM.
edit:yes
Opyum is an application designed to enable users, who do not have a good network (eg., Internet) connection at their ready disposal, to easily install new packages or update existing ones through the conventional package management system available in Fedora. It is a GUI utility written in Python based on the existing Pirut interface and modules.
*fedoraproject.org/wiki/DebarshiRay/Opyum

@adi:debian based distros uses .debs and fedora,suse uses .rpm so suse is not a debian derivative.


----------



## adi007 (Nov 19, 2007)

^^thanks


----------



## adi007 (Nov 20, 2007)

currently in internet cafe.downloading


----------



## CadCrazy (Nov 20, 2007)

Best of luck buddy 

After restoring the packages through aptoncd you have install them . It will be available for offline installation through synaptic package manager.

For gstreamer install these packages

gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse
gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad
gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse
gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg


----------



## ankitsagwekar (Nov 20, 2007)

easy way to install all this software 
download dvd image of ubuntu from *cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/current/
in contain all u want


----------



## CadCrazy (Nov 21, 2007)

ankitsagwekar said:
			
		

> easy way to install all this software
> download dvd image of ubuntu from *cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/current/
> in contain all u want


So ubuntu started including proprietary codecs in dvd


----------



## praka123 (Nov 21, 2007)

^ubuntu dvd does not comes with restricted stuffs afaik.


----------



## vish786 (Nov 21, 2007)

btw, which distro provides nvidia drivers inbuild other than sayabean. ?


----------



## adi007 (Nov 21, 2007)

My experience with aptoncd

I downloaded all the stuff from the internet cafe and brought it to home via pendrive.
Now the first thing was to install aptoncd deb package.
I earlier asked whether it had any sort of dependieces and many replied no.
When i double clicked the file, it stated me that there is no *mkisofs* in my system and i was unable to install.

even though ubuntu has an altenative genisoimage to mkisofs, it was unable to find out.Then i forced the package to install without dependencies and was unable to do so.

Then what i did was extracted the deb package by isssuing *dpkg -e* and then edited the content file to remove dependency mkisofs.Then i created the custom aptoncd deb file and i opened it.

I was able to get the install package button and i was happy and clicked it.Everything was fine but at the end it gave me some phython error and stated that it failed to install the package.

Then, i mounted the iso images and found deb packages inside the packages folder.I just copied it and  tried to install all the packages.All had some dependencies but fortunately all the dependeny packages were present in the iso image.
I didn't knew the order in which i should install packages.

SO ,IT TOOK NEARLY 3 HRS TO INSTALL ALL THE PACKAGES

After doing all thse i tried to play some files.
Voila!! It played every file i throwed.So my UBUNTU is now multimedia ready.

Well, all ended well.But if aptoncd had installed sucessfully,then these procedures would be way to easy.....



> I am not sure about this.But the iso file Gxine+libxine1-ffmpeg (32 bit) is corrupted.So please cross check it.I downloaded all the packages using free download manager



Last but not least,i would liked to thank CadCrazy to provide the iso images.....


----------



## FilledVoid (Nov 21, 2007)

I think you canf ind the corrwect dependencies of the AptOnCd package by running

apt-cache depends aptoncd 

Doing this I get the following output. 


```
aptoncd
  Depends: python2.5
  Depends: python-central
  Depends: python
  Depends: python
  Depends: libgnomevfs2-0
 |Depends: genisoimage
  Depends: mkisofs
  Depends: apt-utils
  Depends: synaptic
  Depends: python-gnome2
  Depends: python-apt
  Depends: python-glade2
  Depends: python-dbus
  Depends: lsb-release
  Depends: gksu
  Depends: python-gtk2
  Depends: gnome-icon-theme
  Suggests: update-notifier
 |Recommends: nautilus-cd-burner
  Recommends: k3b
  Recommends: yelp
```

Some of this is obviously installed by default. When I installed AptOnCD the only file I had to download was AptOnCD itself. I used the DVD install though and I am using a 64 bit install so there might be differences between my dependencies and yours. (Im not sure about this just guessing here) 

Hope this helps.


----------



## adi007 (Nov 21, 2007)

exx_2000 said:
			
		

> I think you canf ind the corrwect dependencies of the AptOnCd package by running
> 
> apt-cache depends aptoncd
> 
> ...


there is no mkisofs in my UBUNTU.Mine is UBUNTU 7.10 32 Bit shipped cd.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 21, 2007)

it is there in gutsy for sure.i uses gutsy.I think u dint "sudo apt-get  update" when u took ur pc to netcafe.u need to do that.also make sure ur /etc/apt/sources.list is correct with all repos there.below is mine for gutsy 32-bit

```
deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release i386 (20071017)]/ gutsy main restricted
# See *help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for how to upgrade to
# newer versions of the distribution.
#Repository List based on standard gutsy with many extra packages
# If you get errors about missing keys, lookup the key in this file
# and run these commands (replace KEY with the key number):
#  gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv KEY
#  gpg --export --armor KEY | sudo apt-key add -
#
# If you have a gpg key URL use (replace URL with the key address):
#
#  wget -q URL -O- | sudo apt-key add -
#
# If you have a gpg key file use (replace FILE with the key file):
#
#  sudo apt-key add FILE

deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy main restricted
deb-src *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy main restricted

## Major bug fix updates produced after the final release of the
## distribution.
deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-updates main restricted
deb-src *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-updates main restricted

## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
## team, and may not be under a free licence. Please satisfy yourself as to
## your rights to use the software. Also, please note that software in
## universe WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu security
## team.
deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy universe
deb-src *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy universe
deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-updates universe
deb-src *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-updates universe

## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu 
## team, and may not be under a free licence. Please satisfy yourself as to 
## your rights to use the software. Also, please note that software in 
## multiverse WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu
## security team.
deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy multiverse
deb-src *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy multiverse
deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-updates multiverse
deb-src *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-updates multiverse

## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'backports'
## repository.
## N.B. software from this repository may not have been tested as
## extensively as that contained in the main release, although it includes
## newer versions of some applications which may provide useful features.
## Also, please note that software in backports WILL NOT receive any review
## or updates from the Ubuntu security team.
deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
deb-src *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-backports main restricted universe multiverse

## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from Canonical's
## 'partner' repository. This software is not part of Ubuntu, but is
## offered by Canonical and the respective vendors as a service to Ubuntu
## users.
deb *archive.canonical.com/ubuntu gutsy partner
deb-src *archive.canonical.com/ubuntu gutsy partner

deb *security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy-security main restricted
deb-src *security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy-security main restricted
deb *security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy-security universe
deb-src *security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy-security universe
deb *security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy-security multiverse
deb-src *security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy-security multiverse

# Seveas’ packages (GPG key: 1135D466)
# GPG key-file: *mirror.ubuntulinux.nl/1135D466.gpg
deb *mirror.ubuntulinux.nl gutsy-seveas all
deb-src *mirror.ubuntulinux.nl gutsy-seveas all

# Medibuntu - Ubuntu 7.10 "gutsy gibbon"
# GPG key-file: *packages.medibuntu.org/medibuntu-key.gpg
deb *packages.medibuntu.org/ gutsy free non-free
#deb-src *packages.medibuntu.org/ gutsy free non-free

# Debuntu Ubuntu gutsy packages
# GPG Key: *repository.debuntu.org/GPG-Key-chantra.txt
deb  *repository.debuntu.org/ gutsy multiverse
#deb-src *repository.debuntu.org/ gutsy multiverse
```
uncomment necessary repos to work.press reload in  synaptic or run in terminal sudo apt-get update


----------



## adi007 (Nov 21, 2007)

hey! i didin't took my pc to cafe.Instead,i just downloaded all the iso images and aptoncd deb package into my pendrive..


----------



## CadCrazy (Nov 21, 2007)

Buddy apt on cd is nothing but a copy tool. It copies all the packages found in iso file to */var/cache/apt/archives/* which you can also do manually. After the .deb packages are copied there you can install it through synaptic, no need to install each every package. 
Lets say you downloaded gstreamer+vlc.iso . Now copy all the .deb packages to */var/cache/apt/archives* (either through apt-on-cd or manuallly) and to install do the following. 

Open synaptic package manager and mark following packages for installtion
gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse
gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad
gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse
gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg
vlc

click apply and done. So no need to install each and every package



			
				adi007 said:
			
		

> there is no mkisofs in my UBUNTU.Mine is UBUNTU 7.10 32 Bit shipped cd.


But mine is also 7.10 32 bit and no mkisofs error in my case.


----------



## FilledVoid (Nov 21, 2007)

> Buddy apt on cd is nothing but a copy tool. It copies all the packages found in iso file to /var/cache/apt/archives/ which you can also do manually. After the .deb packages are copied there you can install it through synaptic, no need to install each every package.



Just curious but would that automatically let synaptic know the package has already been downloaded and mark it in there accordingly? cause the last thing I need on a dialup is for a package to be downloaded again even if it is in that folder?


----------



## adi007 (Nov 21, 2007)

tried it copied all the packages to /var/cache/apt/archives/ but the packages didn't appeared in the synaptic package manager...
I even tried *sudo apt-get install mplayer* as you said but didn't worked...


----------



## CadCrazy (Nov 21, 2007)

adi007 said:
			
		

> Last but not least,i wolud liked to thank CadCrazy to provide the iso images.....



Most Welcome



			
				adi007 said:
			
		

> tried it copied all the packages to /var/cache/apt/archives/ but the packages didn't appeared in the synaptic package manager...
> I even tried *sudo apt-get install mplayer* as you said but didn't worked...



just click the refresh button on synaptic


----------



## adi007 (Nov 21, 2007)

CadCrazy said:
			
		

> But mine is also 7.10 32 bit and no mkisofs error in my case.


That's strange 



			
				CadCrazy said:
			
		

> just click the refresh button on synaptic


Tried it several times...


----------



## CadCrazy (Nov 21, 2007)

adi007 said:
			
		

> Tried it several times...


There may be some problem in your gusty installation althogh not sure.
You are now 100 post old


----------



## adi007 (Nov 21, 2007)

CadCrazy said:
			
		

> There may be some problem in your gusty installation althogh not sure.


may be.But the best part is now it's multimedia ready


			
				CadCrazy said:
			
		

> You are now 100 post old


Thanks...


----------



## CadCrazy (Nov 21, 2007)

Ok keep on reporting me any missing packages so that i can add it to iso and others may not face the same prob

Welcome to *UBUNTU ROCK CLUB 
*



> I am not sure about this.But the iso file Gxine+libxine1-ffmpeg (32 bit) is corrupted.So please cross check it.I downloaded all the packages using free download manager


The package is fine


----------



## adi007 (Nov 22, 2007)

My wish list



> wine
> festival(text to speech software)
> amarok
> any cad software..
> any vedio converter software...


and anything u like CadCrazy,I will download them all


----------



## CadCrazy (Nov 22, 2007)

Jo hukum mere aaka. Sab milega


----------



## adi007 (Nov 22, 2007)

^^Thanks a lot CadCrazy......
please mods make this sticky....


----------



## FilledVoid (Nov 22, 2007)

By the way adi007 . You can get the cdrom to show up in synaptic by including it in your sources if you were to copy the .deb files directly to a cd or another location . I saw someone on IRC recommend that to someone


----------



## adi007 (Nov 22, 2007)

^^i will try this.Thanks 
Will it automatically install all the dependencies provided that all the dependencies files are in the CD-ROM or iso file itself


----------



## FilledVoid (Nov 22, 2007)

once you specify the CDROM to be the source as well , then Ubuntu by default will check the cd rom for the needed files and hence not download it provided the files are on the CD.


----------



## CadCrazy (Nov 22, 2007)

Added wine


----------



## CadCrazy (Nov 25, 2007)

Blender and amarok added


----------



## praka123 (Nov 25, 2007)

add,devede(video editor),timidity+freepats(big one!) for midi playback,
well,im on broadband,hope above softies will be liked by others.


----------



## CadCrazy (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks bro for suggestion. Will definitely add these


----------



## iMav (Nov 25, 2007)

k3b for cd/dvd writing; skype vdo beta; limewire; picasa; adobe web flash; vlc media player


----------



## CadCrazy (Nov 25, 2007)

vlc is already added


----------



## iMav (Nov 26, 2007)

envy - thanx to t159 for that ... really helpful for those having ati/nvidia gfx cards 

*www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html

then these codecs links courtesy qwerty:

find the links in this post:

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=667220&postcount=107


----------



## CadCrazy (Nov 26, 2007)

Is there any other way to make packages available to install through apt or synaptic without copying them to /var/cache/apt/archives folder. Lets say package folder is on the desktop(with all dependencies).


----------



## adi007 (Nov 26, 2007)

Thanks cad crazy.Will download all of them as soon as possible.
Another small list...



> festival
> qcad
> k3b
> devede
> ...


----------



## mehulved (Nov 26, 2007)

CadCrazy said:
			
		

> Is there any other way to make packages available to install through apt or synaptic without copying them to /var/cache/apt/archives folder. Lets say package folder is on the desktop(with all dependencies).


 Why would you want to do that?
And it should be possible I believe by changing some configuration file. It surely is possible with portage, in gentoo and I don't see any reason why it shouldn't be technically.

See *www.linuxquestions.org/questions/l...-change-the-apt-get-download-location-172198/
You'll just need to make necessary changes in apt.conf file.
There's another solution there too.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 27, 2007)

@cadcrazy:best and simple method is u move ur existing /var/cache/apt/ to ur desired location and make a symlink in /var/cache/ dir as 
for eg:if your apt-cache is in Desktop
ln -s /home/user/Desktop/mydir  /var/cache/apt  

yes,u can edit /etc/apt/apt.conf (man 5 apt.conf) also to set apt-cache dir to someother location or partition.but the symlink solution is easy 

for debian way(dont try it!):

```
sudo vim /etc/apt/apt.conf (make apt.conf file)
sudo echo "Dir::Cache "var/cache/apt/";" >> /etc/apt/apt.conf
sudo echo "Dir::Cache::archives "archives/";" >> /etc/apt/apt.conf
```
 where  var/cache/apt/ can be replaced by ur directory.
use sudo apt-config dump to see the current apt settings.
2nd options is for to download new cahe to the new directory.
Best is to try 1st way.


----------



## CadCrazy (Nov 27, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> for debian way(dont try it!):



 thanks for warning


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Nov 28, 2007)

hi
I have ubuntu feisty and AptonCd pre installed so i directly downloaded the Mplayer , Amarock now when i try to open the iso image  Apt on gives the following error :



> This media was created in an ubuntu gutsy system, and is not suitable for your running system (ubuntu feisty), please add a compatible APTonCD media created in an system like yours.



plz help me to install the softwares on my ubuntu feist


----------



## CadCrazy (Nov 29, 2007)

Extract all the packages from .iso files. Copy all the files to /var/cache/apt/archives folder. Then see if its working. If your system has 512 mb ram then theres no point u should use 7.04,upgrade to 7.10


----------



## praka123 (Nov 29, 2007)

feisty uses old version of glibc.so dont expect those packages using gutsy to work on feisty.u have to get feisty versions.else u have to make deb from source(leave thinking!).


----------



## gary4gar (Nov 29, 2007)

saurabh kakkar said:
			
		

> hi
> I have ubuntu feisty and AptonCd pre installed so i directly downloaded the Mplayer , Amarock now when i try to open the iso image  Apt on gives the following error :
> 
> 
> ...


why don't you upgrade?
digit has given ubuntu dvd with this issue.


----------



## FilledVoid (Nov 30, 2007)

I would appreciate and think it would be a good idea to include a brief description of the packages requested so that others may benefit from it as well (Like me!  )


----------



## CadCrazy (Nov 30, 2007)

Added K3b and DeVeDe


----------



## praka123 (Nov 30, 2007)

add gnomebaker,brasero too  they are native to Gnome.


----------



## CadCrazy (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks for suggestions. Keep them coming


----------



## Krish_88 (Dec 1, 2007)

Does Ubuntu Dvd have all codecs in it?


----------



## FilledVoid (Dec 1, 2007)

> Does Ubuntu Dvd have all codecs in it?



No you have to download some of them.


----------



## CadCrazy (Dec 4, 2007)

Added *compiz settings manager* and all softwares required for Ubuntu Customization Guide By *Dark Star*


----------



## adi007 (Dec 6, 2007)

^^Thanks 
sorry for the late reply though..
will download all the packages soon...
You are doing a great and difficult job,CadCrazy.Keep it up..
I realized this while i was uploading my software Presenmaker 1.0..
I never thought uploading takes so much time


----------



## CadCrazy (Dec 7, 2007)

Welcome. Its not a great job. I just download and upload this stuff when i find some free time.
What is this Present Maker1.0 ?Is it programmed by you????


----------



## adi007 (Dec 8, 2007)

CadCrazy said:
			
		

> What is this Present Maker1.0 ?Is it programmed by you????


*@full offtopic*
It's not present maker it's Presenmaker 1.0.It's a software created by me..


> Presenmaker stands for presentation maker. It's a free software developed by me which can be used to create interactive agent animations in seconds. By using Presenmaker you can convert a lengthy text file into agent animation. It is very useful to create interactive presentations, tutorials, to read lengthy lessons etc


How come u missed it  ...
I have launched it in DIGIT forum itself...
link
 *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=74832
The info is even in my signature

Don't forget to download and give feedback ..

By the way what's your uploading speed......


----------



## CadCrazy (Dec 11, 2007)

Oh busy these days .will download your softy and review it.
My upload speed is somewhat between 16-22 KBps.I want to know how many  of these packages you installed on your comp. Did you faced any kind of prob i mean some missing dependency


----------



## adi007 (Dec 11, 2007)

same problem CadCrazy....
I tried to install the multimedia packages that i had downloaded earlier..

I installed UBUNTU from the Digit DVD yesterday.....
aptoncd didn't installed -mkisofs dependency

copying all packages to /var/cache/apt/archives/ and then typing sudo apt-get ... didn't worked 
it gave me some error like 

```
E:invalid fuction
```
synaptic package manager didn't helped....

i had to manually install all the packages....
This time definitely there is no problem in gusty installation..
Don't know why it's happening to me?? 



			
				CadCrazy said:
			
		

> .I want to know how many  of these packages you installed on your comp. Did you faced any kind of prob i mean some missing dependency


Not yet downloaded the remaining packages....
Will download them within this week


----------



## CadCrazy (Dec 11, 2007)

Apt on cd is not needed to install the packages now. I hope this little trick will work for you.Check it
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=683023&postcount=20


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 12, 2007)

I think you need to rename this thread by removing the word ubuntu, give links to sites with rpm, deb collection and make it a sticky.


----------



## CadCrazy (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks Gautam nice idea. *Offline Linux Package Center 
*


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 14, 2007)

CadCrazy said:
			
		

> Thanks Gautam nice idea. *Offline Linux Package Center
> *


and let digit give some 700 mb of essentials every month from here instead of a monthly distro.


----------



## CadCrazy (Dec 15, 2007)

Yet Another good idea. Mere saath rehkar sabhi ko ideas aane lagte hain


----------



## x3060 (Dec 15, 2007)

yeah , digit needs to give softwares instead of distos . that will be very very useful . some one please say this to the mods . . they need to take this matter seriously


----------



## adi007 (Dec 15, 2007)

i downloaded every packages from the internet cafe via pendrive...

I did as u said :i put the packages info a folder and issued


```
dpkg -i *.deb
```

It worked ..*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/69.gif
I was able to install every package within half an hour....*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/yes.gif
No broken packages...*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/yes.gif

Thanks a lot Cadcrazy*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/77.gif.....

Just one suggestion*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/58.gif: give the direct download link...
If u give the direct download link,it will be easy to download all the packages via flash get by selecting download all with flash get 

And please remove those installation instructions telling to use sudo apt-get.. it will not work.instead give the details to install the packages by issuing dpkg -i command....



			
				x3060 said:
			
		

> yeah , digit needs to give softwares instead of distos . that will be very very useful . some one please say this to the mods . . they need to take this matter seriously


you are right x3060..
i support u...
Please mods make this sticky *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/63.gif


----------



## CadCrazy (Dec 15, 2007)

Welcome Buddy



			
				adi007 said:
			
		

> And please remove those installation instructions telling to use sudo apt-get.. it will not work.instead give the details to install the packages by issuing dpkg -i command....


Will change it. I am too lazy yaar


----------



## CadCrazy (Dec 16, 2007)

Added GnomeBaker and Exaile


----------



## adi007 (Dec 17, 2007)

thanks CadCrazy..*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/77.gif
*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/58.gifplease provide all the themes as illustrated by Darkstar in his Ubuntu Customization guide 2..


----------



## quantum (Dec 17, 2007)

hey guys in this months digit issue they are giving away ubuntu dvds wont that dvd contain all the repositeries and dependency comment on this plzzzzz


----------



## FilledVoid (Dec 18, 2007)

> hey guys in this months digit issue they are giving away ubuntu dvds wont that dvd contain all the repositeries and dependency comment on this plzzzzz


Unfortunately, no. Not everything is on the DVD .


----------



## faraaz (Dec 18, 2007)

Do the build essential packages also not come on the DVD?


----------



## CadCrazy (Dec 18, 2007)

No. It even come with cd version (Live or Alternate). If you are not able to get it tell me i'll give you the download links



			
				adi007 said:
			
		

> thanks CadCrazy..*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/77.gif
> *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/58.gifplease provide all the themes as illustrated by Darkstar in his Ubuntu Customization guide 2..


All links are very much there to download(direct links). However if you have any problem tell me will upload them. The customization guide by dark star is very long . I'll give you the shortcut method for customizing desktop. Stay tuned


----------



## blueshift (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks CadCrazy for such a wonderful post.

I downloaded and installed some files.
But now from where I can execute them?? I can see only GnomePPP program in applications menu and Comfiz Fusion settings in System menu.
I also downloaded Blubuntu theme. But dont know how to enable it.


----------



## praka123 (Dec 18, 2007)

u can enable blubuntu theme by opening in menu>system>preferences>appearance~themes=blubuntu


----------



## blueshift (Dec 18, 2007)

^I tried that. But theirs no Blubuntu entry their...just the default themes it shows.


----------



## adi007 (Dec 18, 2007)

CadCrazy said:
			
		

> The customization guide by dark star is very long . I'll give you the shortcut method for customizing desktop. Stay tuned


waiting for it


----------



## FilledVoid (Dec 18, 2007)

> ^I tried that. But theirs no Blubuntu entry their...just the default themes it shows.



Do you know where the BluBuntu file is ? If so then you would go to 

System > Preference > Appearance > Theme Tab and click on Install . Browse to the file you have for the BluBuntu theme and that should install it . Or at least thats how I installed one or two of my themes.

Theres not much to customizing an Ubuntu desktop. however I like DarkStars guide since it follows a step by step approach. 

Basically you get a Good wallpaper, Install a new Theme , Download and install a new Icon set, Install AWN or Simdock and get some Desklets or Screenlets of your choice.


----------



## faraaz (Dec 18, 2007)

@Cadcrazy: Nah man...I got 10 MBps connection...I was just wondering generally...


----------



## CadCrazy (Dec 19, 2007)

adi007 said:
			
		

> waiting for it


Buddy my ups has got some prob will post as soon as i get it fixed


----------



## CadCrazy (Dec 20, 2007)

*Customization To Mac OSX Leopard​ **
Wallpaper* 
Download Mac Wallpaper & apply it through system ->preferences -> appearance -> background.

*Avant Window Navigator*
Delete lower panel (bottom bar) by right clicking on it.Install Avant Window Navigator and avant core applets. Launch it from applications ->accessories -> avant window navigator. Now you see awn at the bottom. Customize its setting (as suitable to you)by launching  awn manager (system -> Preferences -> awn manager) . Change *icon effect* in general tab & move mouse over awn(@ bottom) to preview the change.Now in *Bar Appearance* Tab change look to 3D look. Last thing is to launch awn everytime system restart. To do that navigate to system -> preferences -> sessions -> startup programs -> Add. Add new entry name  "Avant Window Navigator" or anything you like & in command type avant-window-navigator.
Also install Awn Transparent Theme from awn manager
*
Theme/Icons/Cursors*
Download Mac osx theme, icons,  cursors & emerald theme.
To install icon/cursor extract shere_khan_x and leopardx archives and copy extracted folders(rename them if required) to /home/cadcrazy/.icons

* Note: Replace cadcrazy with your username and press CTRL +H to view hidden files(.icons folder is hidden folder)*

To install theme navigate to system -> preferences -> appearance -> theme -> install -> browse to theme file(plz don't extract that tar.gz file) -> Apply that theme -> save as  -> give suitable name (MacOs X).
       Now select this theme -> customize -> control -> choose clear look(as i don't like mac controls), in *windows border tab* remain mac4lin selected. In *icons tab* choose leopard x. In *cursor tab* choose shere khan.
*
Emerald Theme*
First install Emerald. Launch it from system -> Preferences -> emerald. Now install emarld theme by simply dragging emerald theme file into it.
*
Screenlets Manager*
Install screenlet.deb package. Launch it from system -> prefrences -> screenlets. Select screenlets of your choice . Choose enable it and automatically start at login option. A word of caution. Do not launch multiple instances of any single screenlet by double clicking on it as it is hard to get rid of multiple instances of a screenlet . Simply select the screenlet and tick on enable it and automatically launch at startup.

Make top bar transparent by right click on it  properties -> background -> solidcolor -> move the slider

To make terminal window transparent
Edit -> current profile -> effects -> transparent background -> move slider.

Restart your system. Happy customization

Thats all. Follow same procedure for other customizations .I haven't customized login screen and boot screen which you can experiment your self. please excuse me in case of some typo mistakes. Any thing else plz let me know

*Note : This is stripped down version of original Ubuntu Customization Guide By Dark Star*


----------



## adi007 (Dec 20, 2007)

^^Thanks 
will download them soon..


----------



## CadCrazy (Dec 21, 2007)

I simply like to see your personalized desky


----------



## unni (Dec 21, 2007)

Has anybody used this? ftp://tuma.ui.edu/pub/ubuntu-repository/ I found about this site from this blog : *blog.mypapit.net/2006/08/get-ubuntu-repositories-on-dvd.html


----------



## CadCrazy (Dec 22, 2007)

Added Festival the text to speech convertor
@unni thanks for info but it'll take too much time to download and you can't get the latest software on DVD REPO. But here you can find the latest version of every software.


----------



## adi007 (Dec 22, 2007)

CadCrazy said:
			
		

> Added Festival the text to speech convertor


^^ yup that's what i waited for...
thanks CadCrazy*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/77.gif


----------



## x3060 (Dec 22, 2007)

a nice collection building up here . good to see the effort behind it


----------



## CadCrazy (Dec 25, 2007)

Added how to install nvidia driver.


----------



## CadCrazy (Dec 26, 2007)

Also added Festival-Hindi speech synthesizer for ubuntu.


----------



## CadCrazy (Jan 17, 2008)

I'll upload KDE4 soon


----------



## adi007 (Jan 17, 2008)

sorry for late reply..
yesterday i downloaded the remaining packages..
Everything installed properly..
Everything works except hindi festival voice..It's not working..
Could u explain how to make hindi voice work...



CadCrazy said:


> I'll upload KDE4 soon


waiting for it


----------



## CadCrazy (Jan 18, 2008)

And wait is finally over. Here are the links

Part1 (25 MB)
Part2 (25 MB)
Part3 (25 MB)
Part4 (25 MB)
Part5 (23.8 MB)

Knjoy KDE4 

Any other software plz let me know

Regards
KadKrazy


----------



## adi007 (Jan 18, 2008)

^^Thanks will download them soon



adi007 said:


> sorry for late reply..
> yesterday i downloaded the remaining packages..
> Everything installed properly..
> Everything works except hindi festival voice..It's not working..
> Could u explain how to make hindi voice work...


^^


----------



## CadCrazy (Jan 19, 2008)

You need hindi text file to convert it to speech by Festival

These links might help you
*raviratlami1.blogspot.com/2007/01/hindi-marathis-first-ever-text-to.html
*raviratlami.blogspot.com/2007/01/blog-post_12.html


----------



## adi007 (Jan 30, 2008)

sorry for late reply..

I downloaded kde4 ....
u have zipped it with 7z and splitted it but i couldn't be unzipped with archive manager in UBUNTU...
I sense this at the time of downloading so i also downloaded 7z software for windows..
via xp i unzipped all the files and booted on UBUNTU and installed it...Kde4 installed but there were 3 broken packages all named some amd....I have intel p4 so i just removed the package and Kde4 is still working..(but kde4 is some what buggy)..

Thanks CadCrazy for kde4

now i have seen that u have stopped giving packages..please don't do that..even if no one downloads the package i will download 

i suggest u to add one package aleast one week...
I have some requests too..
1.virtual box for ubuntu..
Actually i downloaded the file but it has some dependencies..hope u find and give them all...
2.Update wine to latest version..


----------



## CadCrazy (Jan 31, 2008)

Download links for virtualbox
*archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/n/nas/libaudio2_1.9-2_i386.deb
*archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/q/qt-x11-free/libqt3-mt_3.3.8really3.3.7-0ubuntu11_i386.deb
*archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/x/xerces27/libxerces27_2.7.0-3_i386.deb
*archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/x/xalan/libxalan110_1.10-3.1_i386.deb
*archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/uni...lbox-ose-modules-2.6.22-14-generic_6_i386.deb
*archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/uni.../virtualbox-ose_1.5.0-dfsg2-1ubuntu3_i386.deb

Download Links For wine

*archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/b/binfmt-support/binfmt-support_1.2.10_all.deb
*archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/n/nas/libaudio2_1.9-2_i386.deb
*archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/w/wine/wine_0.9.46-0ubuntu1_i386.deb


----------



## adi007 (Jan 31, 2008)

^^Got it..
Thanku..*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/77.gif


----------



## CadCrazy (Jan 31, 2008)

adi007 said:


> Thanks CadCrazy for kde4



Welcome 
use KadKrazy in case of kde 



adi007 said:


> Kde4 installed but there were 3 broken packages all named some amd....I have intel p4 so i just removed the package and Kde4 is still working..(but kde4 is some what buggy)..



I also got 1 broken package, removed it, reinstalled it by double clicking on it and to my surprise it installed without any error. So try installing broken packages manually and report any missing dependency. Also i'am using intel procy not amd.



adi007 said:


> now i have seen that u have stopped giving packages..please don't do that..even if no one downloads the package i will download



Sorry dear very busy right now. Anyway tell me all softies you need, ll provide you the links asap


----------



## praka123 (Jan 31, 2008)

@adi:file-roller can extract almost all archive formats.in this case of zip support,u have to add *p7zip*  and file-roller will extract automatically


----------



## adi007 (Feb 1, 2008)

praka123 said:


> @adi:file-roller can extract almost all archive formats.in this case of zip support,u have to add *p7zip*  and file-roller will extract automatically


will try it...thanks


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 1, 2008)

praka123 said:


> @adi:file-roller can extract almost all archive formats.in this case of zip support,u have to add *p7zip*  and file-roller will extract automatically


but how to set compression level in file roller


----------



## praka123 (Feb 1, 2008)

^install "p7zip-full" and use the terminal!thats the only way I think!


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Apr 8, 2008)

Hi
I want 
1. Xfce for ubuntu 7.10 
2. Istanbul
plz upload it as soon as possible 

regards
Saurabh kakkar


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 8, 2008)

saurabh kakkar said:


> Hi
> I want
> 
> 2. Istanbul
> ...


Here is it for istanbul
*archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/p/python-xlib/python-xlib_0.12-5.1build1_all.deb
*archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/i/istanbul/istanbul_0.2.1-0ubuntu3_i386.deb


----------



## CadCrazy (Apr 9, 2008)

saurabh kakkar said:


> Hi
> I want
> 1. Xfce for ubuntu 7.10
> 2. Istanbul
> ...



I'll post the links soon


----------



## CadCrazy (Apr 10, 2008)

> *Istanbul*
> 
> *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gettext/gettext_0.16.1-2ubuntu3_i386.deb
> *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/p/python-xlib/python-xlib_0.13-1_all.deb
> *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/i/istanbul/istanbul_0.2.2-1_i386.deb





> *Xubuntu-Desktop*
> 
> *security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/ma...dictionaries-en_4.2.2-4ubuntu0.7.10.1_all.deb
> *security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/link-grammar/liblink-grammar4_4.2.2-4ubuntu0.7.10.1_i386.deb
> ...



Enjoy


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Apr 11, 2008)

^^ Thanks CadCrazy for links will download soon lad inform if any error occurs 
regards
Saurabh kakkar


----------



## CadCrazy (Apr 11, 2008)

Welcome buddy.


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Apr 14, 2008)

^^CadCrazy I have installed Xfce and istanbul successfully on my ubuntu only one package is broken 

```
Errors were encountered while processing:
 totem-xine_2.20.0-0ubuntu3_i386.deb
```
plz rectify it 

thanks oncce again


----------



## CadCrazy (Apr 14, 2008)

first of all fix the broken package problem with following command

sudo apt-get install -f

and not down the list of packages to be removed which i suppose is totem-xine. Now find this package in your downloaded folder, double click on it to install it. If the package installer give error of some missing dependency note it down and paste it here. 

Also you can find that package  from *packages.ubuntu.com

I am surprised why you got broken package


----------



## bit2 (Apr 18, 2008)

please make the package in direct or rapidshare link.because the links are given by you is not so fast.in a word make mirrors of the links.(the link for vlc,mplayer etc.)

also you can give the archieves.ubuntu.co* link for this.

any way thank you for this nice post


----------



## CadCrazy (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks for your suggestions. Most of the links are outdated. I hope to post the new links as soon as my laziness allow me to do so


----------



## zj3t3mju (Aug 15, 2008)

i have to make a program for this, at this time it have a lot of bug
but it will better in next
try *wapt-get.sourceforge.net/


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 15, 2008)

Didn't bother to read through updates, but **getdeb.org* is an excellent site for getting offline packages for ubuntu. Why don't you add it ?


----------



## zj3t3mju (Aug 15, 2008)

getdeb.org or getdeb.net
i don't know, is there a repository on it?


----------



## CadCrazy (Aug 16, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Didn't bother to read through updates, but **getdeb.org* is an excellent site for getting offline packages for ubuntu. Why don't you add it ?


What about dependencies ???


----------



## CadCrazy (Oct 1, 2008)

Update:

*Applications Updated*

Gstreamer
Vlc 0.8.6
Exaile 0.2.11
Mplayer 1.0 rc2
Devede 3.6
k3b 1.0.4
Gnomebaker 0.6.2
Blender 2.45
Wine 1.1.5
compizconfig-settings-manager 0.7.4
Avant Window Navigator 0.3.1
screenlets 0.0.12
emerald 0.72
Gtweakui 0.4
Startupmanager 1.9.11

*New Applications Added* :

Inkscape 0.46
Scribus 1.3.3.11
Win32codec 20071007
Audacity 1.3.4
Wammu 0.25
VirtualBox 2.0.2
Unrar 3.7.8 , P7zip 4.57

*New Games Added* :

armagetron_0.2.8
atanks_2.6
blobwars_1.07
frozen-bubble_2.1.0
neverball_1.4.0
nexuiz_2.4
openarena_0.7.0
pingus_0.7.2
powermanga_0.90
ri-li_2.0.0
super_maryo_1.4
supertux_0.3
tuxtype_1.5.15
wormux_0.8_beta4
xmoto_0.4.2
Stay tuned for some more stuff


----------



## khattam_ (Oct 16, 2008)

This should be of some help:
*forum.mazzako.com/index.php?topic=16695.0
*offlineubuntu.awardspace.com/


----------



## CadCrazy (Dec 22, 2008)

Added *vlc 0.9.4, gstreamer* for Ubuntu 8.10. First Post Updated


----------



## CadCrazy (Dec 25, 2008)

New Package Added : K3B 1.0.5 for Ubuntu 8.10


----------



## Faun (Dec 26, 2008)

^^lol...community service karke punya kama raha hai


----------



## CadCrazy (Dec 26, 2008)

Abe yeh bhi time pass karne ka eh acha tarika hai


----------



## CadCrazy (Feb 13, 2009)

*(New)* Packages Added. 

*** First Post Updated ***


----------



## Tamoghno (Feb 16, 2009)

Swweeeet . if i got it earlier i wouldn't probably get OpenSUSE . Thanx


----------

